# New puppy



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am new to the site so any advice on vs would be great. We get our puppy in 4 weeks, I have been reading your messages and must admit as excited as I am, slightly nervous and realise after reading your messages I must be very consistent and have routine


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Sleep now, while you can. A new pup is more difficult than a new human baby as far as i can remember (my kids are older now).


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I had read on an earlier message that sleep would be good before the puppy arrived. We are all very excited, funny how my 2 children gave them selves certain jobs to do with the puppy, feeding poop cleaning etc. she is not even here yet and they have changed there mind. ( Especially about cleaning up the wee and poop). How old is your puppy?


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome Angie and good luck with your new puppy!
This is a great forum - you will always find a lot of helpful information!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you SkyyMax, have found all the info on here very helpful already and haven't got Bella yet.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard Angie...it really is a good forum, plenty of advice from lovers of this beautiful breed.
just enjoy your puppy when it arrives and don't hesitate to contact the forum when you need advice...


----------



## rideandy (May 13, 2009)

Hi Angie

We picked up our Milly on Saturday and yep its hard ,but no where near as bad as we thought.

Crate training is defo the way to go. When ever Milly drops off we put her in her crate. At the moment at night we put her in at about 11pm she has been waking me up about an hour or so later to be let out for a wee then i settle her and put her back in the crate, this usually takes about 15 mins from me getting up to the doors being shut on the crate. Milly woke me up at 4.30 this morning, but previously it has been at 5.30am

Keep reading and don't worry.

All the best .


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you for your lovely welcome, we are definitely having a crate for our pup. Taking the kids to school and back everyday means I want the puppy somewhere safe for her and where she can't damage anything and also for her to sleep in to. I am home most of the day so can spend a lot of time with her, my friend has a ridge back and although not the same breed she has been giving me some basic tips.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

When dropping the kids off at school maybe you can bring Bella with you?

I take Phoebe everywhere that I can, pet stores, book stores, garden centers, ... if i'm dropping my boys off at a movie or for a sleepover or something i usually take her with me, you never know when an interesting trail may present itself for exploration.

enjoy!

rh.


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

Just been to see pups ~they were born on the 7th of june to mum Lyska. 6 boys and 3 girls ( one girl died this morning bless). I made it in time to see 6 pups born and it was the most fantastic thing ive seen. We now cant wait to pick our boy and girl pup in 3 and a half weeks time-2 pups so excited i cant keep the smile off my face. Will try and work out how to put a picture on for all to see the adorable tiny little pups!!!!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Are you picking up puppies @ 4 weeks old, or deciding which pups will be yours?

I'm hoping I read that wrong... pups should stay with mom for at least 8 weeks.

Also, why are you getting 2 siblings from the same litter? Our breeder absolutely forbid this because they are so much work as small pups.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Gosh you are brave taking two pup of the same age on  .

I have always been told by breeders and trainers you shouldn't have two pups together as they don't listen to you because they are so busy listening and playing with each other.

Good Luck to you - and do get lots of sleep in the next few weeks, although I am sure they will sleep at night you might be up cleaning up after them


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Last comment so true. There is a couple where I go gun dog training who have a brother and sister from the same litter. To be honest in the nicest possible way its pretty pointless them been there as the dogs do not do anything other than run off as soon as they are off lead a sprint as fast as possible to the other one to play fight. Hats off to them for doing it but in my opinion it's a bit irresponsible of the breeder to sell two from the same litter??


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I also thought you could not have the pups until 8 weeks old, Lyska sounds familiar to me to. Maybe that was one of the breeders we had looked at from Rotherham. You are very brave taking on 2 pups, 1 pup has cost me a small fortune today. Although she will be worth it. Good luck with your pups


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Regarding litter mates together.

We used to crossed paths with a guy with three black male labs litter mates, he seemed to be trying to field train them, they would pin Brook down by his neck on mass every time we crossed paths, he would claim its OK they wont hurt him.

We learnt to avoid them.

A years on the problem dog was dumped at the park and left. (the one he felt was the problem)

When told his dog was in the local pound, he claimed he wouldn't come back, but would not collect him and left him there over Christmas to be re homed.

Fast forward another year, same " gentleman " has two puppy English pointer bitches, and still two black labs.

He walked with out noticing that one puppy had wondered of and joined the group of dogs I was walking with. It was some time and he still had not noticed she was gone. 

I picked her up, and asked the people I was with if they fancied a free puppy!! as the guy was completely out of sight.

Followed and caught him up, he hadn't even noticed she was gone. Popped her on the floor for him to call her back, and turn and walked away with out a word.

I haven't see him since, so don't know how the two groups of litter mates have worked out.

Many litter mate puppy's we have known have not worked out for the owners, Jessie and James, Jack and Jill, they all got split up.

Think more than twice about taking two together at the same age, one Vizsla puppy can be too much at times, especially if its your first dog or first Vizsla.


Mrs Hobbsy


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Why is it that so many of you are saying how bad it is to have two from the same litter?
I know a couple who have sisters and they are now almost two years, they wouldnt have it any other way, surely if the owners are responsible, attentive, patient, caring, loving and willing to spend hours and hours of time on thier puppies aren't they to be applauded?


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

cooperman said:


> Why is it that so many of you are saying how bad it is to have two from the same litter?
> I know a couple who have sisters and they are now almost two years, they wouldnt have it any other way, surely if the owners are responsible, attentive, patient, caring, loving and willing to spend hours and hours of time on thier puppies aren't they to be applauded?



Specific examples don't change general rules I suppose. I know there are folk more capable than I; more knowledgeable too, however I'm sensing a little 'been there, done that' from folks.


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

Cooperman you may well have a good point. I think there is a lot to be said for who the owners are and how they handle them, I think people are just relaying what experiences they have seen with regards to two puppies from same litters. The trainer who I go to who has 40 years plus experience and 20 of those with vizslas said he was dead against the idea. Like I said in an earlier post the brother and sister we train with may as well not be there, on the flip side depends who is on the end of the lead too!


----------



## VeeVeeGirl (May 28, 2012)

It still sounds really suspect to me. What kind of breeder would let two pups go together from the same litter, and so early (early because they will stay together maybe?). I could _maybe_ understand it if it was someone who had owned vizslas before, but for a new v owner, one vizsla puppy on its own is beyond intense. Sorry to sound judgey, Angie, I know you are excited and so you should be, it is an amazing lifechange. But I'm not sure everything sounds kosher. I've also heard they bond more with each other than with their humans when you get them as pups from the same litter.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope my comment earlier about having 2 pups was not offensive, I just meant in general as I am new to all this. I am quite sure I looked at this particular breeder before I decided who to get a pup from.
Something didn't feel right to me, couldn't quite put my finger on it but we decided not to get one from them. Now we are getting a lovely girl in a few weeks. So looking forward to it.


----------



## [email protected] jenkinson (Mar 31, 2012)

Just to put things straight i never said we were collecting pups in three and a half weeks i said we were picking them (choosing our pups!!) These are not our first dogs and as for two from the same litter we have two sets of friends who have done this and they would not do it any other way. We dont bring our pups home till second week in August making them nine weeks old. Its each to there own ideas and views. This is not something as a family we have rushed into we have put a great deal of thought into having two pups and we cant wait!!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I think some of us read it wrong [email protected] jenkinson, I am sure you have thought it through as a family and I don't feel you need to justify yourself to anyone. I have not been on here very long but so far I have realised everyone is very welcoming and helpful and at the same time everyone has different views on certain subjects. I am sure your puppy's will have a great time together and look forward to hearing more about them.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I certainly don't think its bad to have 2 pups from one litter...In fact, the bloke I bought my vizsla from only had 3 pups in her litter I know that one of them was sold but I worry about the plight of the other one, as I later found out that my pups mother who I saw at the breeders house had been sold on twice and that she had 7 litters in her 7 year life with a total of 40 {forty} pups...
In the breed code of practice this is far to many..I contacted the original breeders who sold Darcy's mum as a pup, Chataway Cimbora Von Chulak,is Darcy's mums kennel name....and the breeder is very concerned for her well being and we are trying to find her as she has now been sold on again...
I guess all I am saying is that there was one pup left and if it never sold, the chances are it could have been culled, as appears to be the case of these 4 vizsla pups found dead last month in Lincolnshire...


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Goodness that is a lot of pups Darcy1311,I did a bit of research of my own and if I have my facts right you can breed as many pups as you want but the pups won't be kennel club registered unless the pups are born a few years between each birth. Hope that made sense. Surely all the births on the poor mother your talking about is to many for her to manage, not that I no much about it. Just saying. Hope the breeder finds her and she is ok!!


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

It's against the code of ethics that are in place by the Hungarian Vizsla society and Club. The full code of ethics for breeding can be found on the relevant websites. Also pointed out to me by one of the committee members from the HVC was that some breeders who are on the UK KC Accredited Breeders Scheme are not following all the rules fully. The HVC and HVS will offer advice of recommended breeders. 

UK KENNEL CLUB CODE OF ETHICS
taken from Hungarian Vizsla Society club members rules:

Members will not allow their bitches:
To be mated before their 2nd birthday or to whelp after their 8th birthday.
To whelp more than once in any 12 months.
To have more than 3 litters in her lifetime.

Members breeding from their bitches:
Will hip score their bitches obtaining and assessing the results PRIOR to mating. (Scores that are high by breed standards or disproportionate in score from hip to hip should be discounted from breeding.)
Will ensure that their chosen stud dog meets the Breed Standard and this Code of Best Practice.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I made an error in the number of pups that Darcy's mother has had....I have just checked and its 6 litters and not seven...still far to many.


----------



## mattgbox (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Darcy, I adopted Chataway Cimbora Von Chulak, Holly, almost two years ago now. She is now 9 years old, and whilst she does not seem as though she has been socialised very well she is a gorgeous loving dog. Apart fom the odd middle aged ache and pains, and a dose of cancer she is fit and well. We had her spayed after she came into season with us, and she had an operation to remove lumps from her mammary glands which tuned out to be cancerous. She now walks with us for up to three hours a day, enjoys the beach and is hardly ever left on her own. She is most definitely my Velcro dog and I hope that we will enjoy our life together for many more years!!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

mattgbox welcome to the forum.

What a lovely story and I am so glad that Holly has a loving forever home to spend her remaining year. I am sure Darcy will be over the moon to hear that Holly has been found and is happy.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

mattgbox said:


> Hi Darcy, I adopted Chataway Cimbora Von Chulak, Holly, almost two years ago now. She is now 9 years old, and whilst she does not seem as though she has been socialised very well she is a gorgeous loving dog. Apart fom the odd middle aged ache and pains, and a dose of cancer she is fit and well. We had her spayed after she came into season with us, and she had an operation to remove lumps from her mammary glands which tuned out to be cancerous. She now walks with us for up to three hours a day, enjoys the beach and is hardly ever left on her own. She is most definitely my Velcro dog and I hope that we will enjoy our life together for many more years!!!


 I have just heard the news....and it has made my day....no it's made my week, this is brilliant news I always wondered where Darcy's mum had ended up...when I first went to see Darcy, the 3 pups were in a separate room and her mum was in a cage, I thought this was quite cruel, the pups were only about 4 weeks old and the so called owner was weening them off mums milk, he said that I could pick up Darcy at 6 weeks old, as I did and in my eyes for Darcy's own safety...Darcy is such a tiny little sweet madam and such a little diamond I love her to death. I am so glad you found her mum...I contacted Holly's original owner last year and they were desperate to know how she, was this is just such good news. only last year they found several Vizlsa drowned and some others tied to a tree so panic set in over this....it's so good to hear this news, perhaps you could post some photos on this brill forum....in fact if it wasn't for this forum we wouldn't be sat here enjoying this news.I hope to hear from you again some time......take care ..Rob and Darcy..


----------



## mattgbox (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Darcy, Here are some pics of Holly. It is upsetting that Holly had such an experience, I am assuming that you got Darcy from a place near Boston/Skegness as I have heard some disparaging information on them although I have not got any direct experience of them. We think that we basically adopted Holly almost immediately after they had sold her last puppy. She is most definitely in retirement now, and as long as we don't play fetch with her for too long then she is as right as rain. we love her to bits, she chose us. When we went to visit her she came straight up to me with her paw, and wanted a cuddle. we subsequently picked her up a month later, due to holidays, and have not looked back since. We were a bit naive in terms of buying her from the Pets4Homes website, and not going through Vizsla rescue or somewhere like that but it has worked out for all of us in the end!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a sweet girl... Thank you for posting her pics!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

mattgbox said:


> Hi Darcy, Here are some pics of Holly. It is upsetting that Holly had such an experience, I am assuming that you got Darcy from a place near Boston/Skegness as I have heard some disparaging information on them although I have not got any direct experience of them. We think that we basically adopted Holly almost immediately after they had sold her last puppy. She is most definitely in retirement now, and as long as we don't play fetch with her for too long then she is as right as rain. we love her to bits, she chose us. When we went to visit her she came straight up to me with her paw, and wanted a cuddle. we subsequently picked her up a month later, due to holidays, and have not looked back since. We were a bit naive in terms of buying her from the Pets4Homes website, and not going through Vizsla rescue or somewhere like that but it has worked out for all of us in the end!



Hi again, Holly looks lovely and to say the poor girl has produced 35 puppies she is doing really well, I bought Darcy from a place called Old Leake in lincolnshire, but strangly enough they were regisreted to a Mr Bond of Skegness, when I viewed the pups there were also about 6 dog du bordouh if thats how you spell it and a little boston terrier in a cage which he says belonged to his daughter..I have tons opf photos of Darcy but this was taken a few weeks age, she is the spitting image of Holly....I wish I could learn how to send more than one photograph at a time...its so good to see Holly save and in a loving home I take my hat off to you for saving her life and giving her a life she should have had years ago...


----------



## mattgbox (Jul 19, 2011)

You are right she is the spitting image of Holly, I always wonder whether she would recognise her puppies, but that is probably just my romantic, world smelling of roses, side of me showing up! <lol> We bought Holly from Mr Bond, and he had the dogs you mentioned which were then just about to give birth. Unfortunately he was a hobby breeder and I suspect was only doing it for the money, which is why they had gone for French Pugs or similar as the puppies can be sold for big money. Her previous owners don't have a great reputation either and makes it surprising the her original owners sold her to the breeders that they did. Holly is so small for a Vizsla, 19 inches in height, and very timid that it makes me think that she should never have been bred from let alone to produce 6 litters, we have been informed that she did actually have 40 puppies in those 6 litters. Whenever we go on a Viz Whizz she is always the smallest and virtually all V puppies from about 6 months old are bigger than she is. Other than being shy and timid around other dogs and people, she is the perfect V.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

mattgbox said:


> You are right she is the spitting image of Holly, I always wonder whether she would recognise her puppies, but that is probably just my romantic, world smelling of roses, side of me showing up! <lol> We bought Holly from Mr Bond, and he had the dogs you mentioned which were then just about to give birth. Unfortunately he was a hobby breeder and I suspect was only doing it for the money, which is why they had gone for French Pugs or similar as the puppies can be sold for big money. Her previous owners don't have a great reputation either and makes it surprising the her original owners sold her to the breeders that they did. Holly is so small for a Vizsla, 19 inches in height, and very timid that it makes me think that she should never have been bred from let alone to produce 6 litters, we have been informed that she did actually have 40 puppies in those 6 litters. Whenever we go on a Viz Whizz she is always the smallest and virtually all V puppies from about 6 months old are bigger than she is. Other than being shy and timid around other dogs and people, she is the perfect V.


 Darcy is about 21 inches at the shoulder and weighs in at a whopping 16 kilos...LOL...her grandmother was 22 inches at the shoulder.....about size, my vet once told me that there are actually 2 sizes of Vizsla Darcy being the smaller size...a friend of mine has a Vizsla bitch and she is huge, and not very dainty, with a face that only a mother would love...this is one of Darcy in a modeling pose...


----------



## MaisieBan (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi there, I am way late in response to this chat and will be totally surprised if any of you even receive it. 

We also have one of Holly's puppies, her name is Maisie and she will be 12 years old this coming March. We also bought her from Mr Bond in Skegness, in July 2009. In retrospect the conditions of Holly and her 2 remaining pups (one being Maisie and a little boy pup) we're all wrong, but we were naive and didn't really know what to expect. Both remaining pups' tails were docked, as, allegedly, they had been damaged at birth.....

I remember seeing Holly for adoption on Pets4Homes, must've been around the time when you lovingly adopted her. I'm so glad she had a happy ending to her story!

I'm assuming that Holly has now passed? I found this forum by pure chance, looking into Maisie's breeding, and it makes me feel so sad! Maisie has been the most amazing dog, she still looks like a pup, and people always ask if she's only young! I regret the situation of her breeding, but not getting her, as who knows what would've happened to her, and I don't want to think about what happened to her brother......



She's gentle, loving and just the perfect balance of an outdoor, yet snuggly, dog! She's slowing down a bit now, but she's good as gold! 



If anyone sees this, I'd love to know about Darcy, and the ripe old age to which Holly lived. 



Thanks,

Michelle


----------



## MaisieBan (Jan 12, 2021)

This is Maisie a few weeks ago, she's just like Holly 🙂


----------



## Jakub (Dec 26, 2020)

dmp said:


> Sleep now, while you can. A new pup is more difficult than a new human baby as far as i can remember (my kids are older now).


Totally agree with that! Me and my wife repeat that all the time! 2 kids were easier!


----------



## Destiny M Jones (Jan 6, 2021)

Angie NG said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the site so any advice on vs would be great. We get our puppy in 4 weeks, I have been reading your messages and must admit as excited as I am, slightly nervous and realise after reading your messages I must be very consistent and have routine


 Hi Angie..!!!

welcome to the Vizsla Forums


----------

